# Affordable Hotel in HK



## Xanthic (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all

Sorry for this thread but I've exhausted all other options.

I'm travelling to HK at the end of October to finalise some paperwork for my ID. 

After a nightmare stay with family on the last trip I've decided to stay at a hotel with 2 others and after searching places like bookingdotcom, I can't find a place I like for the price we're looking.

We have an approximate total hotel budget of 3500HKD for a week and want to find somewhere as close to Fanling as possible. If Fanling isn't possible, TST would be the next best option but I know the prices go up drastically the closer you get to the centre.

Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance,

Stephen


----------



## KiTT (Jun 29, 2013)

the budget HKD3500 for a week maybe too tight


----------



## Xanthic (Jun 27, 2013)

KiTT said:


> the budget HKD3500 for a week maybe too tight


What would you suggest my budget be? Something like the HK equivilant to a Travel Lodge is what I'm looking for.


----------



## soojenn (Jan 14, 2013)

You have to be kidding... HK$3500 for a week. That works out to be HK$500 per day. I don't believe that there are any hotel at that rate. Motels, or hostels maybe. Falling and TST are at opposite ends of Kowloon Peninsula, one in the far north and the other far south.


----------



## Xanthic (Jun 27, 2013)

soojenn said:


> You have to be kidding... HK$3500 for a week. That works out to be HK$500 per day. I don't believe that there are any hotel at that rate. Motels, or hostels maybe. Falling and TST are at opposite ends of Kowloon Peninsula, one in the far north and the other far south.


Hence why I asked for advice about budget too 

Motels and decent hostels are fine and either TST *or *Fanling will be OK.

$3500 was an approximate based on UK prices. You can easily get a hotel in the UK for $500 a night.


----------



## London_may (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi.

I think you would struggle with that budget. I don't think hong kong really has an equivalent to premier inn/travel lodge. 

However, I would recommend maybe trying to find a hotel in sha tin. It's on the same train line as fan ling and the hotel will cost a lot less than TST. 

I've stayed at royal park hotel before, they can do a triple room (one bed would be roll away). I can't remember the prices though as this was a few years ago.


----------



## Dawei (Jul 22, 2013)

Try the Empire Hotel on Kimberly Rd (or Lane) in TST. I used to stay there often, the rooms are small by US standards, but typical for HK. I think my hotel bill was only about US $100/day, close to your estimated budget. They have a good hot breakfast but the internet usage requires using their USB stick, so if you have a work computer that prevents software installation, this could be a problem. The Empire hotel is on the same street as the Mira, which is across from KowLoon Park.


----------



## franjelley (Jul 22, 2013)

Xanthic said:


> Hence why I asked for advice about budget too
> 
> Motels and decent hostels are fine and either TST *or *Fanling will be OK.
> 
> $3500 was an approximate based on UK prices. You can easily get a hotel in the UK for $500 a night.


You need to think of Hong Kong as equivalent to London, NewYork or Paris. Sure you can get a hotel for 500 hkd in provincial england but i wouldnt be about to try in London.
It's one of the great 5 cities of the world, and you pay accordingly. (we're arguing about the 5th)


----------



## dbi (Jul 24, 2013)

A friend of mine stayed at Yes Inn in North Point. I think it was around $40 for a private room. Don't think it'll fit 3 though!


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

I think you are going to be unlucky! the cheap rooms are that for a reason!


----------



## happyvalley2013 (Sep 13, 2013)

Try PentaHotel. I think they are having a promotion like $800/night
It's a new 4 star hotel and only 5 minutes walk to Diamond Hill subway station.


----------



## sigfpe (Sep 11, 2013)

Butterfly on Hollywood Boutique Hotel is relatively cheap hotel.
Location is good. I did not used a taxi to get Sheung Wan.


----------



## luvchinb (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes inn in causeway bay is quite good as well. Its just next to the city. My friends are stayed in there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Southerncalm (Jan 3, 2014)

I am American and live on the Mainland with my Chinese wife, 
When we travel we look at online travel web sites
There is a Chinese one that have been very helpful for us 
I don't recall if it also covers HK but you can check
Its Chinese mainly and ran by Chinese but has an English button on the page
I am too new to post links yet but the company is called nd as with many of them you can type the name followed but the dot com and get them
They can show many hotels in a given area just as most travel sights can
and you can sort by topics including prices
Hope that is helpful
I just checked 
THEY DO COVER HK

Best wishes


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Southerncalm said:


> I am American and live on the Mainland with my Chinese wife,
> When we travel we look at online travel web sites
> There is a Chinese one that have been very helpful for us
> I don't recall if it also covers HK but you can check
> ...



They also have an Android app! not sure about apple.


----------

